# New blade for Shark Pull Saw ?



## mseries (17 Sep 2013)

I have a Shark Corp. 10-2410 Pull Saw which could do with a new blade. They seem hard to come by these days, does anyone know if any of the Bahco blades will fit the frame ?


----------



## No skills (18 Sep 2013)

+1 Interested in this myself.


----------



## jim_hanna (18 Sep 2013)

I tried this in the past and I don’t think the Bahco blades are a direct replacement for Sharks.

I have a couple of roughly similar saws, the 10 5/8” versions with the plastic top edge.
Markings are:
Bahco Prof Cut Pull Saw 10 5/8” 18 Teeth / 19 Points
Shark Pullsaw Fine cut saw 10 5/8 IN 17 PT, when the blade was pulled out the replacement number on that normally hidden part of the blade is the one you quote item no #10-2410

The blade profiles are identical at the handle end but the Bahco uses a threaded fastener in a slightly larger hole and slot. The Bahco blade will clip into the SHARK handle but it isn’t rigid and will jiggle back and forth. I’ll try to post a couple of photos of the different end slots eventually (I’m ill at present and can’t easily get out to the shed)

I'd also be interested if anyone has a source for Shark blades, I have a couple of other Shark saws and I like them.

Jim


----------



## Alvan (19 Sep 2013)

I use these blades, and I bought a few from B & Q on sale some time ago.
I use them with the handles from the saw kits originally sold by Woolworths (with rubbish blades).
I often find the handles complete with with rusty blades at car boot sales, so I snap them up.


----------



## cadders75 (22 Sep 2013)

What about the Irwin Blades, I thought that the Irwin saws were the replacement for shark saws ?


----------

